# Golden Koi - Sony NEX-5T



## DooSPX (Aug 10, 2013)

Pretty nice photos! just a little dark, but thats ok! Beautiful Koi. What is the EXIF data? ISO? etc?


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

What size tank is he in? 

Great shots!


----------



## Wolf19 (Jan 24, 2013)

DooSPX said:


> Pretty nice photos! just a little dark, but thats ok! Beautiful Koi. What is the EXIF data? ISO? etc?


Pics 1 and 3: 1/160,F5.6 iso400 
Pic 2: 1/125,F5.6 iso400

Da Plant Man - it's in a 55 galon ..... I don't know much about Koi but my heart tells me it needs a bigger home?


----------



## cownose-ray (Sep 28, 2013)

It will need a much bigger home- hundreds of gallons bigger.
But it is a beautiful fish.


----------



## Wolf19 (Jan 24, 2013)

He has had the fish for almost two years now, and it appears very healthy and happy (if that can be judged!) I do hope it does find a bigger home in the form of a pond.


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

That's a beautiful Koi and nice job on the pics!


----------



## j03yYunG (Mar 26, 2013)

nice koi! I miss having a pond. :/
You can always toss the picture on photoshop and make the fish blighter if it's dark.


----------



## ElsaCooper (Nov 22, 2013)

Wow these are some awesome pictures. Nice fish that is.


----------



## DooSPX (Aug 10, 2013)

Please get him a bigger home! Buy your brother a 125 or bigger. I bought my 125G w/ stand on CL for 100 bucks!


----------

